# Improving a bad tile to drywall transition



## navi_jen (May 11, 2008)

Hi all...

I am trying to prepare my condo for sale, and am doing a quick 'refresh' of the bath. A previous owner's bath renovation has left me with an overlapping/uneven transition between existing drywall & tile. If I was staying, I'd do a full gut. However, its not cost effective given my current situation. All of the tile is being professionally reglazed (white) tomorrow, then I will paint the walls (color undecided). 

I need to visually improve this transition (this is a relatively expensive condo, and the little things will stick out). However, I can't decide between the following options:

a-Clean up the drywall mud currently on the tile, and paint the drywall down to the line of painted tile. I'm good with cut ins, but at eye level, this seems like a visual disaster waiting to happen.

b-Once both drywall & tile are painted, lay a thin strip of bright white silicone at the joint. Seems visuall better than option a, but won't hide the fact in some areas the drywall sticks out farther than the tile (don't ask)...

c-Buy some nice chair rail molding and just hid the darn transition. 

Any expert advice (or recommendations) is certainly appreciated!

Boston Jen


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I'd try option B filling in the space with the white (to match the tile) silicone. Except, I'd apply the silicone before painting and then try painting a straigh line across, even if that means panting over the silicone a little to make it appear that the line is straight.

I'd paint with a light, soft color to minimize the transition between the tile and drywall.

If all else fails, can you install a tile rack above the transition and cover it with nice towels? lol


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

KlintP said:


> I think I'd try option B filling in the space with the white (to match the tile) silicone. Except, I'd apply the silicone before painting and then try painting a straigh line across, even if that means panting over the silicone a little to make it appear that the line is straight.
> 
> I'd paint with a light, soft color to minimize the transition between the tile and drywall.
> 
> If all else fails, can you install a tile rack above the transition and cover it with nice towels? lol


You cannot paint over a silicone caulk. You would use either a latex or an acrylic caulk.
Ron


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> You cannot paint over a silicone caulk. You would use either a latex or an acrylic caulk.
> Ron


I use a latex plus silicone caulk. You want to use a hybrid of that is waterproof and paintable.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

KlintP said:


> I use a latex plus silicone caulk. You want to use a hybrid of that is waterproof and paintable.


 That combination isn't waterproof. It's more water resistant than straight latex, but nowhere near straight silicone caulk.
When you said you used a silicone caulk, instead of saying a latex/silicone caulk it could lead to the use of the wrong product which would lead to a bad outcome in the project.
It was just a point of clarification.
Ron


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd go with some sort of trim. Don't know if chair is the best option. Something narrower wouldn't draw your eye to it as much.....


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

This is a great way to treat awkward tile to drywall transition. I used a J-Molding, some scrap plywood (as a jig) first to bring my J-Molding to the edge of the tile.

JW


----------

